# Diargrama TDA8561Q 2 X 45W



## kalipso (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola tengo 2 integrates TDA8561Q y quero una diagrama para un amplificador 2 X 45. El norla el integrato es 2 X 24 pero si se puede acer 1 x 45 mejor por 1 solo integrado mejor,comoi tengo 2 puedo acer 2 X 45.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 17, 2011)

Mira por qué no buscas su datasheets, allí te va a dar toda la info y un diagrama (a beses trae un pcb)
De allí puedes empezar a armar el pcb si no lo tiene el datasheets y sino montarlo

Consejo: primero busca info en el foro y en la web, si no encontras o si encontras algo y tienes dudas allí si coméntalas en el foro

Saludos tatajara


----------



## kalipso (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola ai mirado en el datasheets pero no intendo nada. Io necesito una mas sencilia que me dice aqui tienes que poner el condensador de 10mf aqui es entradata etc mas sencilio porque soi novato pero tengo idea de electronica GRACIAS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2011)

kalipso dijo:


> Hola ai mirado en el datasheets pero no intendo nada. Io necesito una mas sencilia que me dice aqui tienes que poner el condensador de 10mf aqui es entradata etc mas sencilio porque soi novato *pero tengo idea de electronica*


   Seeeee....tenés muchísima idea!....mas o menos la misma que para escribir....


----------



## tatajara (Feb 19, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seeeee....tenés muchísima idea!....mas o menos la misma que para escribir....



 Bueno ezavalla no seas tan sarcástico che 

saludos


----------

